# Turbo Snail and Hermits



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, I have one turbo snail in my 30g and I'm wondering if it would be safe to put some hermit crabs in there.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it is a true turbo snail, a small hermit won't be able to do anything to do


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris S said:


> If it is a true turbo snail, a small hermit won't be able to do anything to do


hermit crabs can be quite big you know LOL Fist size (depending on species of course)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Chris S said:


> If it is a true turbo snail, a _*small*_ hermit won't be able to do anything to do


Yes, but my post mentions a "small" hermit crab =D

Smartie pants.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 25 Mexican Turbos and 20 Red legged and 10 Blue leg hermits.

I havent lost a turbo yet.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

You may want to put extra (larger) shells around for the hermits.
I lost a large snail (almost 2" dia), to a green-orange legged hermit, as I was preparing a new shell for it  The same hermit from left the other smaller snails alone. So you should either ensure that the hermits and snails are very different in size, have spare shells around, or let nature takes its course.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good advice. You should always have spare shells around slightly larger for your hermits, as when they grow they will need a new home regardless of whether you have snails or not.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally, I stick with snails only.

I can get a snail for every zone in the tank. Sand surface, below surface, rock's, and any other nook or cranny I didn't mention.

Nassarius/Cerith/Turbo/Conch; That team of snails will keep a tank neat and tidy. 

You just need to be mindful that they need algae to survive. So, buying a whole bunch of them will get the tank clean fast, but then they will starve to death. So, buy a few, then add more until you hit that "sweet" spot.

Hermits look cool and all, but I find they have an expensive taste for escargo.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 2 turbo snails and maybe 14 or 15 Blue legged hermits, they get along fine. However... My large turbo snail has a taste for shrimp... Bugger ate a large peppermint shrimp. it was over 2" long. 

Shrimp went in one evening. came downstairs the next morning to find mr. Turbo eating it... I still can't figure out how it caught the shrimp in the first place... So for now i have no other shrimp. can't have $3 snails eating $10 shrimp lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

adrenaline said:


> I have 2 turbo snails and maybe 14 or 15 Blue legged hermits, they get along fine. However... My large turbo snail has a taste for shrimp... Bugger ate a large peppermint shrimp. it was over 2" long.
> 
> Shrimp went in one evening. came downstairs the next morning to find mr. Turbo eating it... I still can't figure out how it caught the shrimp in the first place... So for now i have no other shrimp. can't have $3 snails eating $10 shrimp lol


You sure it was the shrimp, and not a molt?

That hermit didn't catch the shrimp. There is a very good chance that shrimp was ill, or dead. The hermit was mearly doing his job.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

100% it was a shrimp. had it for about 24 hours. It may have died from nautral cause i don't know. but it was fine in my tank for over 12 hours throughout the day. when i wet to bed it was alive, when i woke it, it was being eaten by a turbo snail. not a hermit crab, a large turbo snail was eating the shrimp...


----------

